# Resealing o/s rail - help needed.



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

In our hab check in January the bloke said that there was a damp reading of 20% in one area of the van, not to worry about it, but that the os rail would need resealing after the Summer. Its now after the Summer, so is this a DIY repair, or a huge and expensive specialist job? Like lots of you, long trips to dealers , hanging around all day are no fun. The van is an Elddis Autostratus, so not huge. Thanks for any help, and especially to anyone who tells me its a 30 minute job !  

Peter


----------



## Antonia (Apr 27, 2008)

*Damp*

Hi Peter

20% does not seem that high to me. In my van, old tho it is. I get readings of 20% or more all over the van, 40% in some places.

I made a map of the van and set up various numbered test points to keep an eye on with my 'Maplin' moisture meter.

Maybe someone on here who has more experience than I could say, but 20%......I would not worry too much personally.

Regards

Antonia


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

An excellent reply Antonia, more of the same please! Triple thanks.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

A reading of 20% damp is on the limit ie under 20% is considered OK and over 20% is considered a problem.
Rather than rip off the entire rail try doing an "overseal" ie clean off any loose looking bits of existing sealer and go over the top with new sealer. After that do a damp check every month to keep an eye on it.




Trevor


----------

